

The Cognitive Science of Rationality - llambda
http://lesswrong.com/lw/7e5/the_cognitive_science_of_rationality#

======
inetsee
This is the third time a link to this article has been posted. My original
link was posted two weeks ago. Based on (the lack of) upvotes, rationality
does not seem to be a topic of interest to Hacker News readers.

